# Sub Contractors needed (Scranton, PA Area)



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

We are looking for a few reliable sub contractors for this season. MUST HAVE GL Insurance along with Commercial Plowing GL Auto Insurance. Both polices must be at lease 3mil.

PM me for details........

Thanks

John


----------

